
Tech firms “can and must” put backdoors in encryption, AG Barr says - Elof
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/07/tech-firms-can-and-must-put-backdoors-in-encryption-ag-barr-says/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20507104](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20507104)

------
jenkinstrigger
maybe he thinks the b in bcrypt stands for backdoor

